# Kaspersky: TOP10 der Sicherheitslücken fest in der Hand von Adobe



## computerbetrug.de (16 August 2011)

Nach einem Bericht von Kaspersky sind aktuell acht der zehn häufigsten Sicherheitslücken auf PC in Produkten von Adobe zu finden. Die Plätze 2 und 6 der Liste gehen allerdings an Oracle ("Java").
Das zeigt sehr deutlich, dass sich das Einfallstor für Schadsoftware vom Betriebssystem auf Zusatzprogramme verlagert hat.
Wer sich für nähere Infos interessiert, dem sei der Sicherheitsbericht von Kaspersky ans Herz gelegt: http://goo.gl/S025v


----------



## Devilfrank (17 August 2011)

Zwei Produkte von Adobe sind da besonders im Auge zu behalten:
Adobe Reader (PDF) - hier gibt es eine Alternative, die lange nicht so sicherheitsanfällig ist. http://www.heise.de/software/download/foxit_reader/24536
Adobe Flashplayer - hier gibt es keine wirkliche Alternative, da viele Webseiten darauf aufbauen, damit es schön bunt flimmert und flackert oder die eingebetteten Videos laufen. Da hilft nur Aufpassen und bspw. keine Zusatz-Codecs zu laden und natürlich stets aktuell halten (Updates).

Java von Sun ist ein Thema für sich. Löchrig wie ein Schweizer Käse öffnet es Tür und Tor. Wer Java nicht dringend für die Arbeit braucht (einige Applikationen in Business-Umgebungen beruhen darauf), sollte das ganz runterwerfen. Es kann zwar sein, dass der eine oder andere Webshop dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Mir persönlich ist das allerdings noch nicht passiert und ich lebe sehr gut ohne Java.


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2011)

Mittlerweile gibts ja Flash-HTML5-Konverter. Vielleicht wird sich da in Zukunft einiges ändern in Sachen Flashplayer.


----------

